# puffy under-eyes?



## lexywjt (Aug 16, 2005)

is there anything to reduce puffiness under my eyes?


----------



## MACattack (Aug 16, 2005)

Definately give MAC's Fast Response Eye Cream a shot. It's got caffeine in it to pep up the skin, I use it every morning!


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 17, 2005)

Lessen caffeine intake, be happy (so you don't cry all the time!), hot baths which clear the sinuses and seem to help my undereyes. I also got my ears candled (a naturopathic treatment) and since then, not only has the fluid/puffiness virtually disappeared, no more recurring sinus infections! Woo!

I have yet to find an eye cream that helps. When they do, it's not for very long.


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 17, 2005)

when my eyes are puffy i take two cold tea bags that have been in water and put them over my eyes. it helps them out a bunch!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 18, 2005)

use a smalll litty bitty dab of Prep H, i tried it before it works but it tingles alot


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 18, 2005)

I heard that preperation H works , but I've never tried it. I put some ice in a bag, cover it with a towel, and put it over my eyes for 10 minutes. It works for me


----------



## scissor_sister (Aug 18, 2005)

*Ezr*

I swear That since I've been using EZR the puffiness disappeared, I store it in the refrigerator. I apply it to my under eye area before bed (only a tiny amount is needed) also the last step after my concealor.

I was asked if I had gotten BOTTOX injections (lol)

Give it a try it's absolutely devine.


----------



## rainbow (Sep 12, 2005)

*scissor_sister*, where can i get this EZR? and how much does it cost?


----------



## scissor_sister (Sep 14, 2005)

Hon! It's a MAC product (lol)
It's one of the must in my traincase

the link:
http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...l?KEYWORDS=ezr


----------



## rainbow (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks babe! i dont think i come across this product @ my local store! think i will check-it up again this weekend when i head down to town.. i have got some fine lines underneath my eyes, its really a pain whenever i tried to put conealer ..


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_when my eyes are puffy i take two cold tea bags that have been in water and put them over my eyes. it helps them out a bunch!_

 
I use them but use warm to hot water.


----------

